# Amazing cage!



## envisionary333 (May 21, 2007)

I am often on guineapigcages.com looking at their cages, and they have cages made for rats as well! I thought I'd share that since all you rat-lovers out there might not otherwise get to see them. Here is a particularly amazing one that inspired me: http://www.guineapigcages.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/7685. I made my rat cage with mesh grids (meant to be storage cubes) and coroplast (corrugated plastic), it's HUGE! Has anyone else built a cage? I'd be very interested to see them! It's so much fun- my guinea pigs have a 55 square foot cage!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

wow! that is awesome. and i thought having one FN cage took up aot of room.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That cage belongs to a member of these forums!

It would be great to see pictures of what you have built, envisionary.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

oh, I recognize that one for sure! 
she's amazing with cages and hammocks.


----------



## envisionary333 (May 21, 2007)

Do you know what her username is? I LOVE her cage so much! 
I want to do some pictures of my cage but I'm scared I'll bother the rats since I will probably need a flash to get the best lighting. That's my only problem- it's so hard for me to take a "snapshot" because I'm a photographer, I'll be like, oh no the color temperature is off and there not enough background light, etc, etc, etc! Hopefully I'll have some up this week!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's Night's cage! 

Am I right? :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yep, that's night's cages.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

TEEHEE!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

night has the LOVLIEST cage ever. i love it.

=]


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

That is what all rattie owners should aspire to!

Way to go Night!

I am drooling over that things right now. And Patrick, my fiancee, thinks the rats have too many toys now! Ha! Wait till I show him these pics!!!!!


----------



## gen120 (May 14, 2007)

wow!!
That is a a awsome cage!!


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

very nice cage.


----------

